# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  DJ's Yoga Workbook xD

## djpatch999

Time to read through the first lesson!  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Ok so I've being trying version 1 throughout yesterday evening and this morning, here's how I got on  :smiley: 

Level 1) This was fairly easy but surprising as to how much I was missing. I could even hear my laptop whirring quietly which I can't usually.

Level 2) This was harder especially since it was so quiet in my house. I got:
The wind
The washing machine
The tv
My parents talking
My laptop

It was only when I could hear my laptop again that I realised I could no longer hear the wind  :Sad:  I tried again and managed to get all 5 for a number of seconds before forgetting about one. Talk about it being a challenge lol

Level 3) Since I do a paper round it's fairly easy for me to do the walking example. The sound of my own footsteps did sound alien to me at first but I got used to it. Then, like in level 2 I tried to find something else to add. It was still rather windy so I used that and shortly after adding the sound of my paper bag rubbing on my clothes.
Then it got a little more tricky, I added the sound of cars on the main road and the birds. I managed to keep this up for some time until I started looking for a 7th sound to add, I then realised I couldn't hear my feet anymore  :Sad:  Looks like 6 sounds are my limit for now.

Such a strange feeling to have several inputs at once and being able to interpret them all, especially listening to sounds that I would never normally listen to!

Next up is the feeling one, can't wait!!  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Sivason I feel like I owe you an apology, I started your class and I forgot the wonders of LDing, my motivation went downhill because I'd had no lucids for a long time. So I departed DV for about a month, with no word of warning. I feel really bad for only doing a bit of one lesson. But I'm back now and will start working through the lessons again!

I hope you forgive me  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Okay so...

Level 1: 
This is very very strange, until now I had absolutely no idea that I can actually see an awful lot out of the corners of my eyes. In my field of vision I had the chair in my room (direct left) and my wallet on my bed (direct right). Looking pretty much straight ahead I relaxed my eyes and I could see both objects quite easily and clearly. It's quite a strange feeling, usually the object I want to look at is or can be directly in front of my line of sight. I will try level 2 later and level 1 throughout all of today because I have to leave my house shortly! xD

----------


## djpatch999

Being trying Level 1 for about a week now, it's so strange! I never knew I could see so much without moving at all. So I've been going round with my newly "widened" sight seeing alot more in one eyeful than I would normally.

On to Level 2:
Looked at a coin normally, then unfocused my eyes. I found this rather hard for me to do because my eyes kept trying to focus on what was in front of me. At one point everything went a bit blurry when I relaxed my eyes but I could still kind of see everything. Is this what I'm meant to be aiming for in this level? I meant to go on for 2 minutes hoping for distortions but I got a bit confused as to what I was seeing after a minute and pulled out of it. Requested help from Sivason  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> Sivason I feel like I owe you an apology, I started your class and I forgot the wonders of LDing, my motivation went downhill because I'd had no lucids for a long time. So I departed DV for about a month, with no word of warning. I feel really bad for only doing a bit of one lesson. But I'm back now and will start working through the lessons again!
> 
> I hope you forgive me



LOL! it is no problem, spread the course out over a couple years if you need to.

----------


## Sivason

> Being trying Level 1 for about a week now, it's so strange! I never knew I could see so much without moving at all. So I've been going round with my newly "widened" sight seeing alot more in one eyeful than I would normally.
> 
> On to Level 2:
> Looked at a coin normally, then unfocused my eyes. I found this rather hard for me to do because my eyes kept trying to focus on what was in front of me. At one point everything went a bit blurry when I relaxed my eyes but I could still kind of see everything. Is this what I'm meant to be aiming for in this level? I meant to go on for 2 minutes hoping for distortions but I got a bit confused as to what I was seeing after a minute and pulled out of it. Requested help from Sivason





There are many lessons hid with in this one. Here is the main thing I want you to work on with the coin. Learn what is causing you to refocus on the coin, and supress it. The need you will feel to focus your eyes on the object is natural, but in learning to supress it, you develop powerful mental control over your mental state. One way this is used is in WILD attempts. Not that you actually have an item you are trying to view with your eyes, but the whole supression of single point mental focus is needed to reach the correct state.
 So in a WILD attempt you use the new skill of relaxed diffuse focus to stay aware, without having your mind forcing its focus into any one thing intensely. This allows you to move to a sleep state as far as brain waves, but you are still there in the background quietly using diffuse awareness to trick the system into believing your brain has also gone to sleep. that is just one use.
So, get to know your mind, and what is forcing you to keep switching back to normal vision, and then learn to override that need.

----------


## djpatch999

This is rather tricky, I try and feel for what to control by switching from coin to background very quickly. Maybe it's because I'm not used to it but I can't feel any muscles moving, only the lens' in my eyes flexing. I can relax my eyes completely but they always end up on the last thing I focused on. But after a while my room starts to disappear around me, like those pictures where if you stare at the dot in the middle the things around it disappear. I think I'm getting there though, practice makes perfect  :smiley: 

UPDATE: Did a bit of meditating beforehand, relaxed my eyes completely. They were already focused on the background but relaxed. I then looked at the coin, it remained fuzzy. I was looking directly at it, my eyes would have refocused on it ages ago but they didn't! Does this mean I've got the hang of it?

----------


## Sivason

Sounds like you have started to actually get it. Good job.

----------

